# Is gray color on skin a bruise?



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunday evening before I got home, a fuse blew out in my apartment, all the lights went out, and my Cheeky Wing-Wing flew around in the dark, panicking and scraping his head against the ceiling. My husband and I came home to find Cheeky hanging on to the cage with most of the feathers on the top of his head gone...There were literally trails of blood with feathers stuck in them on the ceiling. Our baby girl cockatiel, Lulu, was fine; Cheeky has always been the more nervous of my two birdies. 
So anyway, Cheeky's crest feathers were hanging by a thread so my husband pulled them out. We put some styptic powder on him and the blood flow stopped. We stayed with him for hours, soothing him and talking to him. He wasn't really himself, but he was acting pretty normally, considering what had happened to him. Lulu was staying by his side, steadfastly looking after him. 
The next morning, we pampered him with his favorite foods and carefully watched over him in shifts. He was still a little shook up, but eating, playing and preening a lot. His head was pink with little drops of caked-on blood. 
The next day, there was a grayish spot on the top of his head. My husband and I are perplexed about this grayish spot. 
We think it might be a bruise as we have read that cockatiel skin can be very transparent. Is there anything we can do to speed up the healing process?
Advice? Comments? Thanks in advance for your help. 
-Cheeky's (and Lulu's) Mom and Dad


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A picture of what you're talking about would be helpful. It could be a bruise or it could be pin feathers coming in (they come in gray sometimes but I don't know if they would grow back that fast.)


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

I will try and get a picture tomorrow when Cheeky is out and about.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

might be some bruising. poor guy, that must have really hurt


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y259/Zwiekira/?action=view&current=cheekyshead.jpg"]http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y259/Zwiekira/?action=view&current=cheekyshead.jpg[/URL]


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That looks really nasty i think you should go to the vet and get it checked out
Poor baby


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it looks like scabbing where the feathers were taken out. when we got tsuka he had some like that on his head from being plucked.


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

The grayish color (bruising?) is basically gone from Cheeky's head. The skin on his head looks bumpy, aside from a few scabs. It looks like there are going to be feathers coming out. Poor WINGY!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre painful. i went through it with tsuka.


----------

